# All Nissan Meet



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Going with Saturday, August 9th. Sugarhouse Park starting around 1pm. Me thinks that the same place as last meet is good (by the first pond). This should give everyone ample time to make plans to attend. Pass the word along to other boards. I'll take the altima guys.


Sean


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Some of us will plan on attending this and then auto xing on Aug 10th for those interested. I still want to get my first time under my belt and everyone said to do it at the E-Center so here is the perfect chance.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

*Nissan Meet Aug 9th, AutoXing Aug 10th!!*

We just went ahead and decided this plan, but hey! someone had to right?? 
I hope other ppl will join in. We still have a month to prepare for this big event. We should be alright. 
It will be a HOT HOT summer meet.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

I am getting a better response from the Alty guys this time. Probably have more than the 3 that showed last time.


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

i'm there. i notifyed thevboard and b15


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Popeye talked to Ken Garff or Jerry Seiner about having some kind of nissan meet at the dealer ship, he might come on and post something about it, seens I talked to him today at the AutoX. I am up for that day though, cant think of anything going on.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^This would be cool. What say you Calvin?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Mind if I show up with my car, the bastard child of the dsm deal.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

I am coming.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Car is broke, me no come.


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

we'll all chip in a dollar so jason can rent a nissan for the day.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I think Jason could probably get a ride if he needs one. We need to get his car fixed it is getting depressing.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Yea tell me about it. Seems like everyones cars are having problems at the same time. Just glad Paul and Yos. came and installed my intake cam so fast, helped out alot. So any word on the dealership situation or dyno's etc..?


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

I am new to this whole thing, what is autoX?


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

It is a timed race through a course of cones. Local SCCA's put them on all over the country.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

It is a timed race through a course of cones. Local SCCA's put them on all over hte country.


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

i told corey(turbo b13) about the meet, he said he'll show. I also told this other dude with a max. I think tim(yellow spec v) is gonna come too.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Cool... I posted on Maxima.org about this meet. I hope some will show up. We really need to invite Z people. I don't know if there's a Z-forum, but I'll talk to a few Z people next time I go autoXing. 

Oh btw, learn more about autoX here:
www.scca.org
www.utahscca.com


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll see if my friend Lu will come, 1st gen 50th Anni. Z. And I'll try to get a hold of my friend with 90 Z TT, but I'm not sure if they'll come but I'll ask them.


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Anything happeneing with this??


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

*sup guys*

Sup guys i invited the people from twinturbo.net 1990-1996 (the z32) people here is the post i put on the site 
http://www.twinturbo.net/net/viewmsg.aspx?forum=events&msg_id=6262

put a post on 350zforums.com under events but it can't be seen 
odd. 
anyways should be a fun meet hope to see you guys there 

joe a.k.a wigGY a.k.a w i G g L e S


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

wiggy... 

is your car tt? 

i raced some red/maroon z32 at midnight drags...

beat him off the line and finished the race before he caught up. 

he took off right after the race but i was going to invite him to the meet oh well.


----------



## wiggy (May 4, 2003)

*no its a non turbo*

No its a non-turbo model, its more setup right now to do canyon carving, and auto-x. 

hey did that red z have DRAG RADIALS on it as well as large single outlet mufflers (4.5" tips)??

latter 

joe a.k.a WiGgY


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

Hey I plan on coming to the meets. I'm going to let my friends know about it as well. One of them has a 1990 300zxTT and the other has a 1994 turbo Altima.

Sadly my turbo kit won't be installed yet (I could bring it to show off their crafty hand worked manifold, intercooler/piping, and downpipe LOL ), so I guess wouldn't matter if there would be a dyno or not.

Are there any plans for a future meet maybe sometime in the early fall? I would really like to get a chance to meet some other nissan enthusiasts and get my car dyno'd. 

Late, Travis


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

I will come, but from the looks of it, i wont have my car with me. Nissan has had it for the past 2 weeks trying to find out my problem. they think its some kind of presure vavle in the head, sense they have done everthing else. so looks like i am going to try and get RPM to rebuild it again (for free), and get it working that way, but who knows anymore. I will invite my friend with a GXE sentra, and my other friend with a 99v6 stang,sense i would have to get a ride with them to make it up anyway.

Joe


----------



## nmap (Apr 14, 2003)

could you guys possibly push the meet to like 5pm? if it's all the same to you anyway, i know i'll probably be at the saturday series autox, but dont want to miss this meet.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

Very cool.. Looks like there's gonna be a lot of new people too. And Z's!! 
I was thinking about the meet time too... We always used to have early afternoon meet, but I was thinking it might get a bit too hot during the day... Later evening could be a better idea since we have sunlight till late, and cooler, but same time, there's gonna be too many people at the park.. Anyone have good idea?


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

Whatever works for you guys. I am not picky.


----------



## Elgrandepablo (May 20, 2003)

Count me in!


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

2 or 3 is good for me


----------



## nmap (Apr 14, 2003)

well if we can do 5 it'll be a bit cooler, plus i might be able to get another sr swapped 240 to come since we'll both be at the saturday series.

takes a bit of time to get back from copper hills after packing up the SCCA trailer. =|


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

nmap - do you really not get out of there tell that late? i guess my car has only been running good enough for one event, so i cant remember how late it ran. i am good for about anytime, turns out i have a reception to get to later that night (after 8pm) so no real worries there. maybe we could start showing up around 3, and go from there, and i might not be in a nissan, if i can get there.

Also anyone up for working on a 240sx?? need to pull my front cover again to see if i messed up when i did my timing chain, and replace the oring seals for the oil pasages. if that dosent fix it, will need to find a cheap good lawor, or start looking up info to take the machine shop to small claims court.


----------



## nmap (Apr 14, 2003)

this last saturday i didn't get out of there till somewhere around 4:30 or 5. you dont necessarily HAVE to pack up the trailer, but i always feel like a jackass if i dont.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

So, are we going to try to do it a couple hours later? 3pm? 4pm?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2003)

I'll be there in my maxima and hopefully I can get my girlfriend to bring my 240sx, too 

I'll try to get my sentra friends to come out, too


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^Smooth like butter! I will see everyone at about 3pm.

Sean


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I talked to my friend with the 50th Anniversery 300ZX, he might be coming, but won't know for sure till that day at the meet.


----------



## PSY (Jun 24, 2002)

Saturday Aug 9th @ Sugarhouse park @ 3 PM


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Sowhat exactly is planned? Anything or just a drive up Parleys?


----------



## nmap (Apr 14, 2003)

why drive up parleys after the meet? if you want to drive just come to the autox before the meet and do some REAL driving... =P


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

What time is autox? I might be down for that.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

I will bring my girlfriends 01 HX Civic and whoop all of you at Autocross. 









LOL, I will be coming with Corey in a DET'd classic with Volks. Yummy


----------



## thevboardmember (Apr 18, 2003)

count me in


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2003)

Are other make's w/ nissan engines welcome?


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

yes they are^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## nmap (Apr 14, 2003)

The Autocross is at Copper Hills Highschool. (yeah yeah... way the hell out there...)

I know i'm going to be there, a red s13 coupe w/ srswap is probably going to be there, but he may or may not be driving his car (he's one of the organizers).

if it's your first event, get there by 8:30 or 9 am. racing starts somewhere around 10. give yourself an hour or hour and a half to come shoot the shit with people, clean your car out (that always kicks my ass...) get your car teched, and have plenty of time to walk the course.

cost is 25 bucks for a non SCCA member. but saturday series events are always laid back, and generally pretty mildly attended. the last 4 saturday series events everyone got 12 runs if they decided to come back for a second heat after a lunch break at noon.


----------



## CarbonBlack200 (Apr 30, 2002)

So everyone ready for the meet? I want to autoX, but I feel unsafe autoXing with 8 stripped hub bolts. 

Anyway, I'll be at the meet for sure. For some of you going AutoXing on Sat, looks like meet starts at 3pm, but we'll be hanging out at Sugarhouse park for at least a few hours. So make sure you show up to the meet. And please, tell other "good" Nissan/Infiniti owners about this meet if you see them.

I'll see you all this Sat.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll be there for the meet but not for autoX, cause I don't wake till noon on saturdays.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Glad to see everyone! A lot of 300Zs. Very nice! What time did those with the Zs get there, because they left pretty early?

Good news and bad news for me. My new wheels and tires will be in this weekend  but 1 week late for the meet.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Those z's were there when I showed up at 1/4 after 3. They might have shown up earlier then 3.


----------



## NoReason (Oct 20, 2002)

I wish that the 2 people I know here in this thread would have sent me an email or a PM... .THANKS GUYS! hehehhe


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Don't feel too bad you didn't miss too much, it kinda felt like a Z meet when I frist pulled in., thou.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

JZK316 said:


> *Don't feel too bad you didn't miss too much, it kinda felt like a Z meet when I frist pulled in., thou. *


Amen, brother. But don't get me wrong. It was the first time any of the 300s have shown up. Nice to see all the HP!!


----------



## bullfrg (Oct 26, 2002)

I am sorry I missed all the z cars. I guess I should have left earlier so I could be there on time. Maybe next time.


----------



## lifetrnlx (May 28, 2002)

*when is the next meet?*

Is anyone going to plan another meet before the end of the nice weather? Well..before winter anyway.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

I think someone should plan something, I was not able to make it to the last meet because of car problems. Anyone have any ideas???


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah, we do. We also need to plan it a lot better. We were planning that everyone chip some money in so we can have a bbq or something.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Maybe we should shoot for Late Sep meet, that will give me time to install my new tranny,axles,flywheel and clutch.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Yea by then I won't have a fucking license if these ****** ass policemen keep pulling me over for no reason.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

I would chip in money on BBQ, what parks have places that would work??

And all cops are not *******!! who keeps pulling you over?


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^Sugarhouse has pits all over for BBQ.

I am down for whatever, but I coach youth football and our games are on Saturday. A Friday evening meet would be good.


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

Yeah one on a friday would be cool.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Yea it'd be tight if we could wait until sr20racers ride was functioning again and mine was rolling .


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

And all cops are not *******!! [/B][/QUOTE] 

that was the funniest thing I read all day Depending on the time and day I might show up


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Why is it so funny? It seems that cops are fucking morons and like to profile people. 

I am entitled to my opinion.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

I would go for a friday night, as long as it's not too late. That's my drinking night!!!!!!


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

not sure about everyone else but i know that i drink later than 9 o'clock


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

chr0nicg20t said:


> *not sure about everyone else but i know that i drink later than 9 o'clock  *


...and earilier!!


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I'm pretty sure it won't go too late. Besides, who wants to have a 
meet in 
the dark anyway :thumbup: I'm down for friday as that seems to be the 
day 
that works out for everyone so far.

I'd suggest that we have another meet soon but not THAT soon. I'm 
still 
waiting for my ecu and kit install and I'd like to show up running a 
little 
boost. It has also been one damn hot summer, it would be nice for it 
to 
cool down a little bit as well. My 2 cents...


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

good idea I as well am waiting for my damn jwt ecu.... and I wanna be running a little boost at hte meet as well


----------



## scrappy (Jun 30, 2002)

chr0nicg20t said:


> *Why is it so funny? It seems that cops are fucking morons and like to profile people.
> 
> I am entitled to my opinion. *


You are right youre entitled to your opinion I just thought it was funny the guy sticking up for the cops I know they profile people


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

chr0nicg20t said:


> *good idea I as well am waiting for my damn jwt ecu.... and I wanna be running a little boost at hte meet as well  *


 Maybe you and Xboomxx can race!!!


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

ahaha w0000t... 

sorry scrappy didn't know who were directing the comment to so it was hard to tell what you meant exactly.


----------



## confused (Jul 15, 2003)

So do we know what friday we are thinking here?


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I was thinking oct. 3. That ways its not too cold and not too hot.


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

^^^Works for me. You want to take point of this one? If it is a "go" then I will pass the word.


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

That gives us one month from today. I'm not sure if I'll be able to get my kit in but I don't think we should wait much longer (the cold will be creepin' up on us soon!).

Does this sound like a good final date for everyone. If so, I'll pass the word as well...


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

ahah ska how long have you been waiting for your ecu from jim? I've been waiting a month and I am about to kill over just looking at my forge front mount ever day when I come home from work .

That date should work great for me!


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

dates good for me, just hope my engine gets rebuilt a little faster this time!


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

JWT said they got my ecu on June 5th. Now as of tomorrow that's exactly 3 mos. ago! I can understand your anticipation. I called them around a month or so ago and they said this is the racing season and they are WAY backed up. I'm not sure if they will be done with your ecu if you only sent it to them a month ago. I got put on the hot list but there were many others already on it. 

Even if it's not installed I'll show. Sounds good to me.
~Travis


----------



## BigD (Dec 16, 2002)

Someone should start a new thread if we are going to shoot for this date...


----------



## JZK316 (Sep 18, 2002)

I'll start a new one now. But it doesn't mean I'm taking point.


----------



## chr0nicg20t (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey uh ska you might want to see wth jwt is doing with your ecu because mine was sent to JGY Customs and received on aug. 8th and I just got it today so thatd be about a month. Did you mail your ecu to hotshot or to jwt directly?


----------



## xxskaboomx (Jun 14, 2003)

I mailed it to Jim Wolf directly. The only difference might be is that I also had the water injection program, which has a nitrous module included. They said that part alone would take a great amount of time. 

You got your ecu already? That's bunk! I'm definitely calling them today and I'm gonna whoop their ass if it's not already on the working bench! Good luck with your project, hopefully it will be done in time for the next meet.

~Travis


----------

